
Ask HN: What active/maintained dev (free or $$$) websites/blogs do you visit? - martin1975
I&#x27;ve a small list I really like:<p>InfoQ,
Lambda the Ultimate,
DZone,
LWN,
Phoronix<p>and blog wise I like Martin Fowler&#x27;s agile&#x2F;architecture blog.<p>Would you mind posting as response your favorite, go-to&#x2F;bookmarked developer websites? FP, OO, embedded, I don&#x27;t care, as long as they have good discussion, not a lot of noise, and I don&#x27;t care if they are free or require subscription either.
======
mokurai88
don't know much about it, but i often visit DZone

